

Lumafit – Interactive Fitness Coach and Heart Monitor – Just Launched - TomBeckman
http://www.lumafit.com

======
TomBeckman
They've done a great job on the hardware and software. Having launched these
kinds of products before, I appreciate the effort and care that they put into
this product.

------
therobot24
cool! Anyone know how well it stays on? I had to stop running/biking with ear
buds cause they kept falling out.

~~~
TomBeckman
It's been staying on my ear well with moderate exercise.

